# My boyfriend is funny, and the best!!



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

He made this for me and sent it to my email, cause I am busy looking at fish stuff while we sit together....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL. Very nice


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

hahah nice guy [email protected]!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

very very sweet of him! =)


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

New avatar maybe?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonder if it can be resized... thats a good idea


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats so sweet of him and real nice drawing too


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL
Nice!!
Cheers!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

He's hoping you get another tank so he can upgrade his TV again. You know, once you're bit by the upgrade bug, 60" is not big enough


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL Thats sweet Lisa ....Did you tell him to work on one with both hands held up . 
bill


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's so awesome, Lisa - and like everyone said, very sweet


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the lil things that counts and wins womans heart


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I resized it so you can you it for you ava.

It still need to be a bit smaller but I'll show you a preview of what it looks like.










I'm still playing around to get the font big enought to read in your ava.

Stay tuned...


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried with a different color but it's still hard to read the font.
Here's my result:


----------

